# I'm Out



## Hap4302 (Jun 2, 2008)

SOF Warriors --

Let me say up front that I have the deepest respect for what you have done, do today, and will do in the months and years ahead. It's been an absolute pleasure serving in the SOF community, however briefly.

My time as the MARSOC PAO has come to a close. As of today, 2 Jun 08, I am officially detached from MARSOC and attached to the 2d MARDIV to direct public affairs ops for that storied element of the Corps.

My hope is that I engaged as a PAO for MARSOC in a way that was helpful both to this community and the public in general. My replacement, Capt. Michael (Maj. Select) Armistead is a solid Marine and a savvy PAO. I have every confidence he'll take what small ground I gained and advance the front line. You should hear from him shortly as a member of this forum who is ready to field the next generation of questions about MARSOC and the future of Marines in SOF.

For any who may want to reach me in the future, I can be reached by private line at cwg@usmcpao.com

In service, I remain:

Semper Fidelis!
Cliff "Hap" Gilmore
Major, United States Marine Corps

PLEASE NOTE: As official representatives of MARSOC, both Capt. Armistead and I are FULLY AWARE OF OPSEC concerns and our names are used here for full attribution expressly to AVOID anonymity because we are PUBLIC representatives. Bottom line: our names are NOT secrets.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jun 2, 2008)

Good luck in your new position sir. Thanks for all the info and help.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you for your help :)


----------



## MsKitty (Jun 2, 2008)

Good luck in your new position.


----------



## Invictus (Jun 2, 2008)

Good Luck and Thank You.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 2, 2008)

Enjoy your new position, sir.

Don't be a stranger - you're a great contribution to the board!

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 2, 2008)

Good luck to you, Sir!  And thank you for hanging out here offering your valuable contributions....hope you'll stick around and say hi now and again.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 2, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> Good luck to you, Sir!  And thank you for hanging out here offering your valuable contributions....hope you'll stick around and say hi now and again.



Ditto!!...and thanks for seeing the importance of this site and the info contained here-in. 

You've been a great help and we hope to see you and your protege posting in the near future!! ;);):cool:


----------



## AWP (Jun 2, 2008)

Good luck and thank you for your contributions to the board. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 3, 2008)

Best of luck to you Maj. Gilmore!  Like everyone said, don't be a stranger!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 3, 2008)

Best of Luck Sir and apologizes again about the confusion:doh:


----------



## Scotth (Jun 3, 2008)

Best of luck in your new position and you have been a great contributer:)


----------



## 0699 (Jun 3, 2008)

Good luck sir.

I think I owe you a visit; I'll stop by next time I'm at H-1. :)


----------



## tigerstr (Jun 3, 2008)

*Good look and stick around*

Gook luck in the new post Major. 

If I can judge by your comments here about MARSOC and the way you posted, IMHO you are a credit to the Corps. 

Informative, with solid arguments and open minded. Stick around.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 3, 2008)

Best of luck with your future endeavors, sir!


----------



## hidesite (Jun 5, 2008)

Semper Fi, Major.


----------

